
Never ever run directly against Node.js in production. Maybe - juanpabloaj
https://www.freecodecamp.org/news/you-should-never-ever-run-directly-against-node-js-in-production-maybe-7fdfaed51ec6/
======
ngerrity
Pretty good article. Monit is another nice utility to keep applications and
services monitored and running on *nix. It has some cool features, and some
may find it easier than systemd.

